# Shark Aquarium's Half Tail Brandtii



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was at Shark Aquarium yesterday and took some pictures of the half tail brandtii, it actually doesn't look that bad, anyone looking for a brandtii at a great price should contact G and pick it up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks kinda bad from wat i see but pictures probably dont do him justice


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i have tried to order some SA a few times with no results,,,, if i could actually order from them i probably would scoop up this fish


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Poor guy has no room to swim atleast


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Inflade said:


> i have tried to order some SA a few times with no results,,,, if i could actually order from them i probably would scoop up this fish


Good man. Able to look past the slight problem with the fish. I think besides the tail it looks great. I bet you this fish would have a lot of personality too.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anybody know what happened to it? Was it caught like that or did it get injured in captivity?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Caught like that I am pretty sure.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd buy it... I'm actually in the market for a new fish and it would fit my open tank nicely.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'd buy it... I'm actually in the market for a new fish and it would fit my open tank nicely.


Look above to what I said to inflade.


----------

